# Help with Shopsmith



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

A friend of mine just gave me a Mark5 that someone gave him and he did not want .It runs great and has everything with it EXCEPT the drill chuck,and everything needed to use the lathe.What do I need to get and where are the best places to buy them. Thanks for any and all help !!!!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you tried looking at their web site? You should be able to order one from there. Or, if you happen to know the size of arbor, you could order one from Grizzly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a MK5 520 and I can tell you the Shopsmith web site should have all the info you need. If not, there is a contact number there you can call and they would be more than happy to assist you with your questions.
Once you find out what you need you can order it from Shopsmith (very pricey), or check on ebay or other sites like it. There is usually quite a bit of used Shopsmith equipment on sale there.

Just a bit of advice... DON'T EVER!!! turn the speed dial without the machine being turned on. It will break the speed control.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Just a bit of advice... DON'T EVER!!! turn the speed dial without the machine being turned on. It will break the speed control."

Now that sounds like the voice of experience George. We don't see a lot from you these days, are you busy making heaps of goodies for an enormous show and tell?


----------

